# What Has America Become



## fatboy (Mar 10, 2011)

I was emailed this, I found it to be thought provoking. I don't think it is over the line, but who knows, maybe it is only OK with me.

What has America become?

Editor,

Has American become the land of the double standard?

Lets see: if we lie to the Congress, it's a felony and if the Congress lies to us its just politics; if we dislike a black person, we're racist and if a black person dislikes whites, its their 1st Amendment right; the government spends millions to rehabilitate criminals and they do almost nothing for the victims; in public schools you can teach that homosexuality is OK, but you better not use the word God in the process; you can kill an unborn child, but it is wrong to execute a mass murderer; we don't burn books in America, we now rewrite them; we got rid of communist and socialist threats by renaming them progressive; we are unable to close our border with Mexico, but have no problem protecting the 38th parallel in Korea; if you protest against President Obama's policies you're a terrorist, but if you burned an American flag or George Bush in effigy it was your 1st Amendment right.

You can have pornography on TV or the internet, but you better not put a nativity scene in a public park during Christmas; we have eliminated all criminals in America, they are now called sick people; we can use a human fetus for medical research, but it is wrong to use an animal.

We take money from those who work hard for it and give it to those who don't want to work; we all support the Constitution, but only when it supports our political ideology; we still have freedom of speech, but only if we are being politically correct; parenting has been replaced with Ritalin and video games; the land of opportunity is now the land of hand outs; the similarity between Hurricane Katrina and the gulf oil spill is that neither president did anything to help.

And how do we handle a major crisis today? The government appoints a committee to determine who's at fault, then threatens them, passes a law, raises our taxes; tells us the problem is solved so they can get back to their reelection campaign.

What has happened to the land of the free and home of the brave?

-Ken Huber

Tawas City


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 10, 2011)

> I don't think it is over the line


Neither do I :cheers


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 10, 2011)

So true that it hurts to read it.


----------



## texasbo (Mar 10, 2011)

I just want to go on the record to say that I oppose neither pornography nor nativity.

Seriously, nice post Fatboy


----------



## permitguy (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely thought-provoking.  A few apples and oranges comparisons, and a few extreme over-simplifications of complex issues, but I understand where the author is coming from.  So, what happens if you put pornography on TV in a public park?


----------



## mn joe (Mar 10, 2011)

I find this to be an irritating, silly rant.  It is,however, your Constititutional Free Speech right.

Joe


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 10, 2011)

Author lives in one of the best places in the state to come from or live *(great fishing Rjj)*.  I can see why he has such a great grasp of reality.  Must be all that time on lake Solitude fishing for those giant northerns.


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> Definitely thought-provoking.  A few apples and oranges comparisons, and a few extreme over-simplifications of complex issues, but I understand where the author is coming from.  So, what happens if you put pornography on TV in a public park?


But....what is pornography?


----------



## north star (Mar 10, 2011)

** * * **



> *What has America become*?


The "original" Native Americans are still asking this same question, ...some 500+ yrs. later. :cry:** * * **


----------



## pwood (Mar 10, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> But....what is pornography?


you'll know it when you see it :butt


----------



## RJJ (Mar 10, 2011)

FM: I believe I have fish it! Although we are to stay away from political and religious issues I believe that the post is ok.

 I would generalize and say that most on this BB still believe in their heart of hearts that America is still the home of the brave and the land of the free. Many things are changing around us on a daily bases and as each day goes by we loose a little more freedom. Government is out of control, and we are apart of it. As well, some of the codes we are charged to enforce are out of control and and in the same breath government reaches deeper into our wallets in a quest to relieve us of our hard earned money. We are force to pay for things we don't believe in and to accept many a program that is wrong. The only power we have is the vote. So we have to use it properly and instruct those behind us of its value. If we fail in this all will be lost! Ben Franklin was asked, after the constitution was approved what kind of government do we have? His response was a "Republic" Then he stated, " Lets see how long you can keep it."

It is up to us to keep it going and make the changes need!


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 10, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * ** The "original" Native Americans are still asking this same question, ...some 500+ yrs. later. :cry:
> 
> ** * * **


The same question that every aboriginal peoples have had to get used to since the beginning of time.

Time to move on. Change is the only constant.

Bill


----------



## brudgers (Mar 11, 2011)

America has become a place where people want to use government resources to promote their favorite fairy story.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2011)

The Roman Empire comes to mine.

pc1


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems we may have moved those concepts to Austrailia

The Australian Prime Minister, John Howard, speaks his mind on immigration. He says what I think most of us in this country think – at least all the people around me. Here is a snippet:

“Immigrants, not Australians, must adapt. Take it or leave it. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali, we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians. However, the dust from the attacks had barely settled when the ‘politically correct’ crowd began complaining about the possibility that our patriotism was offending others. I am not against immigration, nor do I hold a grudge against anyone who is seeking a better life by coming to Australia.”

Now go read the whole thing. http://find-the-boots.blogspot.com/2007/07/you-tell-them-all-about-it-john.html

Also has some rather correct views on religious extremeists


----------

